# change



## strawec (Mar 4, 2004)

how do i change my signature for signing messages that says what kind of truck you have etc. etc.

thanks


----------



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

Click on my controls, and under personal profile it says edit signature, along with some other things you can personalize.

Renee'


----------



## strawec (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks renee-worked well.


----------

